# Building new (reclaimed) pole barn



## somedevildawg

Trying to finally get my pole barn under way, been about a year since starting the project. Had to secure poles (pia) do site work, bale hay, etc. just got around to setting poles a couple o days ago. Total dimensions should be 72' x 80'. 72'x40 @ 18'. 20x 72 (x2) @14' No power, just hay storage, small squares, bundled....can't quite decide what to use for the floor, concrete is a no go ($) perhaps ground asphalt, seashells? all depends on money I guess, always seems to come to that......well, for some of us anyway....post pics when I figure out how.......


----------



## JD3430

One low cost fill we have up here in bible clinger country is crushed (recycled) concrete.
Does anyone sell that down your way?
Once you put it down, it packs real tight. I have used it for driveways when 2B is not in the budget. Have it in my 400' shop driveway..no regrets.


----------



## somedevildawg

Yea jd it is around, last time I checked I believe it was high. Like asphalt, I think it just depends on luck as to whether someone is crushing any right then, I - 75 runs right thru here, ya know they always seem to be working on that slab. Thanks for the suggestion, never used it but it looks like a better choice than crush and run...


----------



## JD3430

I can usually get it for $300/triaxle...


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> I can usually get it for $300/triaxle...


JD, is $300 about 20-24 ton on a triaxle?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Devildawg, I also used reclaimed utility poles on my largest storage facility. Got them free from the electric system over 15 years ago and they worked like new ones.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram

Vol said:


> Devildawg, I also used reclaimed utility poles on my largest storage facility. Got them free from the electric system over 15 years ago and they worked like new ones.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have a order in for two yrs now...they will deliver if its in the area but still waiting!


----------



## JD3430

Vol said:


> JD, is $300 about 20-24 ton on a triaxle?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, 22 tons.


----------



## mlappin

We took the top soil off in our hoop buildings then used railroad rock for a floor. Have who ever supplies the rock take it all and not just off the top. Have em get the top rock, clinkers, and fill under it. Usually is a nice clay/sand mix. Once it's packed it's about like concrete.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I would check with the local quarry. I use waste rock as it is called at our quarries. It is rock that is put in large piles that comes from anywhere around the quarry and is different sizes. Off of overloaded trucks, crushing machinery that requires maintenance, etc. it costs me $2.00 per ton. Mike


----------



## JD3430

Yeah I call that "quarry waste". We use that for fill in low spots. Problem is in MY area quarry waste can be widely varied anything from big rocks to dirt-like material. You never know what you'll get. If you get the dirt, you'll have a big mess on barn floor. Maybe down your way, it's more rock-like. I like crushed concrete because it's cheap and pretty clean. You do have to watch out for remnants of WWF in it, though.


----------



## somedevildawg

Roger on the order for the poles....fortunately I coached a kid and his dad is a long time veteran with Georgia power, still took longer than a year to procure those poles, and I had to take tractor/FEL and load up on their yard, 4-30' gooseneck load of poles. And I had to call every month to keep my name in the hat, but got some really good poles, big 20" poles complete with creosote 'cept for a few.

Guy around here was grinding some red brick, they use to use brick dust for infields, might make a good base, probably too pricey, I can hear it now....they called me from turner field needn some more infield dust, price is gonna be high......what isn't.........I know, hay....


----------



## somedevildawg

Thought I'd post a few pics of barn in progress, was suppose to set trusses Monday, working at 19' with 40' trusses didn't sound like fun in 30 mph winds so I called it off, rain ever since.......forecast calling for more rain Tuesday, ground is soaked, 11" 8 days ago, 1" Monday, 5" last nite, 2" today.......maybe I'll get back on it one day.....thought I had more, post as soon as I can get to em. 72' x 80' 19'high in main area 14' high on lean to sides


----------



## Tim/South

That is going to be one nice building when finished. Just keep chipping away as the weather allows. Not much else anyone can do.

Our ground is saturated. It rained the day before yesterday and I still have puddles 3 inches deep in my pasture. The ground just can not soak up any more. Expecting major rain in a few days.
Nice weather if you are a duck.


----------



## somedevildawg

People round here get kinda nosey, so I put the cross up to let the rumors fly, now we have self initiated no cussing zone, damn that's hard.......gonna take it down after a bit, maybe put up a windsock......that should get the grapevine going as well.....any suggestions.....
You wouldn't believe the amount of people that want to know just what the hell you are doing....just a little thought provoking stimuli .......


----------



## somedevildawg

Man it was a bit cold today, started the am at about 34 with 5 mph winds, ended at 3pm at 52 with 10-15, big ball o fire ain't peeped its head out o the clouds all day. Managed to get the trusses up and get that damn crane shut down so the hour meter ain't runnin.....


----------



## Tim/South

Looks like you got over the hump today. Always feels good at the end of the day to take a look at what you did and have an accomplished feeling.

I like the cross. Nice touch.


----------



## somedevildawg

Tim/South said:


> Looks like you got over the hump today. Always feels good at the end of the day to take a look at what you did and have an accomplished feeling.
> 
> I like the cross. Nice touch.


Thanks Tim, that was a big hump too, been a long time coming, probably started this project 12 months or so ago, purchased the scissor trusses, metal and lathing from a fella that took down 3 barns. He delivered them for 3k, each, i only bought one, been sitting on the ground since then, trying to procure poles, do site work, bale hay, etc......finally I can see it coming together, back on it again Monday......


----------



## Nitram

I love German Sheppards. That one there looks like a big sweetie! I am jelous of your barn to be er temple er hanger.lol


----------



## somedevildawg

Nitram said:


> I love German Sheppards. That one there looks like a big sweetie! I am jelous of your barn to be er temple er hanger.lol


Hah, Had to go back and look, I looked right over Maggie, she's a camera hog and is always wherever I am on the farm, she can hear that 7.3 coming for 1/2 a mile. Ups and fed ex man ain't got a chance...they don't even get out anymore, just sit there and blow the horn.....ain't never bit anyone, but she will raise hell and let you know she's there.....that dog has a lot of spunk and very smart......

Already had some people talking around town, one fella "heard" that it was gonna be a cowboy church......I thought wth is that? Turns out.....there is a sucha thang, who'd a thunk it! Now my wife has done got to thankn, maybe, have a church service with acoustic banjo/guitars....have a preacher that I met the other day at my mothers church that was filling in for their pastor, works in the prisons, could get him to hold church service once a month? Ever heard of a cowboy church? I'm gonna goggle it and see what come up, I ain't never heard of it, but I can get the drift, preacher surrounded by hay bales, folks sitting on hay bales, choir on one side on top of a couple bundle of bales, musicians on other side, might get some people to come that ain't never been to church......I'll probably get sued after someone twisted their ankle in a hole.....


----------



## FarmerCline

Boy that's funny now the thought of what you described made me laugh so hard my ribs hurt. It's unreal what stories people get going around.


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg says, " Ever heard of a cowboy church? "

Yeah, I have heard of the "Cowboy Church".....think it is just a casual laid back service where folk come in casual everyday clothes. But still...the purpose is the same. Started out West where folks came wearing boots, jeans, hats(removed inside) hence the name...and folks were just more down to earth with the same purpose of worship. Everything in the worship service is more relaxed and alot less formal. Just another form of outreach. Appeals to many folks that might not otherwise come to a more formal worship service.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> somedevildawg says, " Ever heard of a cowboy church? "
> 
> Yeah, I have heard of the "Cowboy Church".....think it is just a casual laid back service where folk come in casual everyday clothes. But still...the purpose is the same. Started out West where folks came wearing boots, jeans, hats(removed inside) hence the name...and folks were just more down to earth with the same purpose of worship. Everything in the worship service is more relaxed and alot less formal. Just another form of outreach. Appeals to many folks that might not otherwise come to a more formal worship service.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well Mike, I goggled it and sure enuf.....a cowboy church, hmmm...the more I think about it, the more I like it. Would have to increase my farm liability policy....


----------



## somedevildawg

Think ill give it a week and put up a windsock.....


----------



## FarmerCline

When you put up the windsock people might think your building a airplane hanger.


----------



## Nitram

Might I suggest when you put up the windsock you put out two rows of those little marker flags perhaps lined up with the neighbors house? Martin


----------



## Tim/South

Have you considered placing blueprints for an ark somewhere inside the barn?
I would do it just for fun and be very vague if questioned about the blueprint.
Your pole barn is very nice. You certainly do things the right way.


----------



## somedevildawg

Somewhat like the marker lights for the runway right Martin? I like that....might have some of those worthless disposable landscape lights that r suppose to be solar powered, that would be interesting....
Tim, kinda like the cornerstone approach.....ya know, there is a hollowed out place where a woodpecker made a condo at one time....perhaps a scroll....
All good ideas, fella came by and asked me about it today, "just a barn" i told him......he left a bit confused and wanting more....try to post some more pics...


----------



## somedevildawg

Little bit farther along, with just three peeps, building at 19' is time consuming, been working right on .....just goes slowly.....and them ain't reclaimed lumber on the lean-to, that's 24' of SYP, 2x8....$28.90 each....wish I had some reclaimed lumber for it...


----------



## Vol

It's looking good preacher.....got your roofing materials yet? Guttering?

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku

somedevildawg said:


> Already had some people talking around town, one fella "heard" that it was gonna be a cowboy church......I thought wth is that? Turns out.....there is a sucha thang, who'd a thunk it! Now my wife has done got to thankn, maybe, have a church service with acoustic banjo/guitars....have a preacher that I met the other day at my mothers church that was filling in for their pastor, works in the prisons, could get him to hold church service once a month? * Ever heard of a cowboy church? * I'm gonna goggle it and see what come up, I ain't never heard of it, but I can get the drift, preacher surrounded by hay bales, folks sitting on hay bales, choir on one side on top of a couple bundle of bales, musicians on other side, might get some people to come that ain't never been to church......I'll probably get sued after someone twisted their ankle in a hole.....


YEP!! Been going to one for a few weeks now. http://www.cowboyupministry.com/


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> Little bit farther along, with just three peeps, building at 19' is time consuming, been working right on .....just goes slowly.....and them ain't reclaimed lumber on the lean-to, that's 24' of SYP, 2x8....$28.90 each....wish I had some reclaimed lumber for it...


You are moving right along. The building looks good.


----------



## somedevildawg

Couple of updated pics......decided to enclose front gable end with some heart pine lap siding that I reclaimed out of a 109 yr old church we tore down this winter, I'll exclude pics of it as well.....back on it again Monday......hope everyone has a good Easter

Couldn't help it, pic of my grandson, came across it looking for pics..... 3months old









View attachment 513
View attachment 513
View attachment 513


----------



## somedevildawg

Sorry.....screwed that one up...


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Couple of updated pics......decided to enclose front gable end with some heart pine lap siding that I reclaimed out of a 109 yr old church we tore down this winter, I'll exclude pics of it as well.....back on it again Monday......hope everyone has a good Easter
> 
> Couldn't help it, pic of my grandson, came across it looking for pics..... 3months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513
> View attachment 513
> View attachment 513
> View attachment 514


Like the song goes......every girls crazy about a sharp dressed man..... He's styling hard and looking quite dapper in that argyle sweater vest and hat . Nice looking young man.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Thanks mike, quite the youngster, now 7 months......always smiling/laughing, happy baby. Came down for Easter this weekend, helped "big daddy" with the barn, lol


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> Thanks mike, quite the youngster, now 7 months......always smiling/laughing, happy baby. Came down for Easter this weekend, helped "big daddy" with the barn, lol


That is the best help you could have.

The old church looks like it was on it's last leg. Glad you were able to salvage before it took a tumble and splintered all that old lumber.


----------



## somedevildawg

Tim/South said:


> The old church looks like it was on it's last leg. Glad you were able to salvage before it took a tumble and splintered all that old lumber.


Yes it was on its last leg, didn't take much to get it down, took five days and five Mexicans working hard as we could go.......got a lot of 2x lumber and some of the main beams in the foundation were 8x12, guy gave me the church.....I cleaned the lot up afterwards. He said the church was built in 1905-1907. His parents were married in it. Nice hardwood flooring that had been painted over, should turn out nice, siding was weather checked on west side but east side was decent, of course it was all heart pine.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

There was a lot of heart pine around this area too. Lots of the old buildings had it and it's a big business here. Really brings huge prices. I took out the heart pine floors out of my church in 1978 before they demolished it and reused it as new to me flooring in my house. It was rive cut, so really fine grained. It is impervious to water pretty much, so it will last you a lifetime. It's great that you can save it. Good job and nice barn. You will enjoy. Mike


----------



## urednecku

Yep, yer makin' me jealous with that barn! 
And that 'heart pine' wood....some of it around here, too, but getting scarce. I love it, nothing like it. I think the bugs leave it alone 'cause it gums up their teeth!


----------

